
PaperLike: 13.3″ E Ink Monitor by Dasung Tech - notsony
http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2015/01/15/paperlike-13-3-e-ink-monitor-by-dasung-tech-videos/
======
headmelted
I'd love to eventually see a low-end Chromebook built around one of these
displays. You're already volunteering for a limited experience in exchange for
convenience there, and I can see the battery life outweighing the negatives
with the display. (And you probably have a phone or tablet with a higher
resolution screen in your pocket/bag/whatever anyway.)

Obviously it's cost prohibitive right now, but as throwawaymsft said earlier
it's very likely the price would plummet at scale. Clearly it would need to if
the display is to find a market, and I expect they know that.

~~~
peatmoss
Emacs, a tiling window manager, a low-powered processor, and lots of RAM in a
2-in-1 form factor e-Ink device is pretty much my dream machine. Sadly, I am a
tiny and ignored market segment.

~~~
metamet
Cool technology like this feels cyclical. Now we want what seems like a fancy
graphing calculator.

~~~
vanderZwan
It might even have nostalgic roots: I would totally buy an scaled-up version
of my TI-83 Silver Edition

------
netcan
I have an old kobo e-reader that's been in flight mode since day 1.

It's amazing the difference I feel between reading on a tablet and an ereader.
The ereader doesn't really feel like a "device," more like a book. On a
tablet, I'm googling (Can you really ride from Winterfell to Kings Landing in
a week? How fast do ravens fly? Lets see what the internet thinks.). They
might be related to the book. They might not. Emails, HN, news…

Watching TV before bed keeps me up. Roaming the internet for half a Saturday
on it makes me feel crap. Doing those with a book relaxes me, improves my
sleep and my energy levels. Tablet reading is more like TV than like a book.

Anyway… I wonder if bringing that to a writing device could be some sort of
improvement, at least for a subset of uses. Something that's designed to
write. Editing as a secondary. Something that will feel different when you sit
down to write on it. It's not research or email time. It's writing time.
Change the pace. Focus.

As a second screen running your normal software… I'm iffy. As a purpose built
device that is significantly different than our laptop, but possibly superior
at certain tasks, I'd like to see one of these.

~~~
jkaunisv1
I've been daydreaming of a typewriter that appends to a file on a USB stick so
when you're done writing you can take it to a computer to edit.

There's also the Hemingwrite
[https://hemingwrite.com/](https://hemingwrite.com/) which is like an eInk
typewriter. I prefer having immediate physical output which is why I'd rather
have a mechanical typewriter that also saves to digital. But it might be what
you're looking for.

~~~
Terretta
I want data to go the other direction: a physical typewriter that can impact
letters onto a page from a digital text file. Seen anything like this in your
searches? I'd bought one on eBay that could type from floppy disk but it
arrived broken.

(What I really want is a USB-driven daisywheel printer.)

~~~
jkaunisv1
Hmm, hadn't thought of that use case so I haven't really looked for it. I feel
like you could hack that together relatively easily if you're a
hardware/electronics type, since that's basically what electric typewriters
are.

I just bought an old Sears electric off Kijiji and it buffers keystrokes as
you type - if you keep typing when it hits end of line, it will type them for
you on the next line. Also has a "demo" function where you hit a special key
combo and it will type out a feature list from memory. Reminds me of a player
piano.

It uses a daisywheel, I can't believe how fast that thing rotates. If you
could control the input to the daisywheel you'd be in business. No idea how
hard it would be to reverse engineer it, not my area of expertise, but it
seems doable.

I did see somebody at a maker faire a few years back who made a typewriter
that wrote out tweets, you could tweet at the machine and it would print it
out. Pretty cool, but I think it was a long labor of love and not necessarily
easily replicated. You should be able to find something about it with a few
searches, I think they were out of Kitchener-Waterloo?

------
lhl
A few years ago I used to pine for an E-Ink (or later, a Mirasol) display so
that I could have sunlight-visible portable computing, but sadly the iPad
basically wiped that market away.

While the standalone monitor is neat, I think the biggest use-case would still
be for a portable/outdoor terminal. That being said, with MEMS-IGZO devices
finally coming from Sharp/Qualcomm (Pixtronix) this year (they've been showing
it off since 2013 [1], but have announced a 1H 2015 release in JP [2]) that
boasts some impressive specs [3]: 220ppi, 120% NTSC color gamut, 8000:1
contrast ratio, 50% power consumption of an LCD. It is also sunlight readable
and has switchable low power/low refresh grayscale _and_ color modes.

It's not bistable, but is looking like a really good e-reader/tablet option.
Personally, I'm still looking forward to the revamped SMI Mirasol [4] but
that's probably years out... (basically, the perennial story of cool display
tech)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGVKRTosykg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGVKRTosykg)

[2]
[http://www.sharp.co.jp/corporate/news/141006-a.html](http://www.sharp.co.jp/corporate/news/141006-a.html)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBkIRil7f_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBkIRil7f_A)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMDaJB2y4vc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMDaJB2y4vc)

~~~
dcosson
I'd really love to see a thin e-ink screen that you could place in front of a
regular laptop screen. That way you wouldn't even have to switch devices you
could just grab your regular laptop and go work outside in the sun for a few
hours.

~~~
mark-r
So kind of the way ink on paper adds black to make CMYK, the screen would add
black to make RGBK? That would be awesome! I wonder how hard it would be to
line up two independent displays? They'd need to be pixel perfect.

------
vijucat
Impressive refresh rate!

I'd love to try using an IDE such as Eclipse on such a screen. I suppose IDEs
can have an e-ink mode where instead of colors, they use multiple fonts,
italics, bold fonts, and other decorators to highlight syntax.

~~~
ekianjo
> Impressive refresh rate!

Yeah, and apparently no need to go to the black state required on current
e-ink screens?

~~~
wlesieutre
JamesMcMinn, your posts are being marked as dead. Not clear why, try getting
in touch with the mods if you read this.

~~~
throwaway_f
HN hell banning real name accounts now?

Unbelievable. This site forces people to communicate like they're being
watched by their professor, and it still passive aggressively bans people who
merely dissent once and a while.

Just wait until an alternative site emerges. One that doesn't have a concept
of crimethink for the sake of "preserving the community".

------
hf
A monitor like this would be the end-all-be-all for my scientific workflow
woes. The paper du jour on the e-ink and the journal and ipython on what I
call "the lightbulb" (read: TFT).

I have already been fantasising about and doing a spot of research into
building one on my own by using an Arduino (I wouldn't need as high a refresh
rate as this little marvel) and one of PervasiveDisplays'[0].

I gave up convinced there was no sane way to actually connect this contraption
to my laptop, and the USB solutions mentioned below do not instill hope.

[0] [http://www.pervasivedisplays.com/](http://www.pervasivedisplays.com/)

They seem to be doing a bit of open-source advocacy, too:
[http://repaper.org](http://repaper.org)

~~~
simi_
You sound like you might benefit from Flux:
[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

~~~
cauterized
Flux minimizes blue light but not total light hitting your eyes. Even with it,
backlit displays tire the eyes and inspire wakefulness far more than front-lit
surfaces.

------
T3mp35t
This would be a great addition to small dev boards like the raspberry pi,
beagle bone, or galileo since it mentions it doesn't even need to run off of
its own power source. It scrolled nicely and seemed to refresh the screen well
in the videos. This would also come in handy for console monitors.

~~~
breakingcups
Agreed, but the Raspberry Pi does not conform to the USB specification because
it can not deliver more than 100mA-150mA over its bus. I wonder how much this
screen will draw.

------
mintplant
For a cheaper alternative, try kindlevncviewer.

[http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150434](http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150434)

~~~
voltagex_
Updated version:
[http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228167](http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228167)

------
ChuckMcM
Nice, a bit pricier than I would like but it certainly has appeal. I use
tablets as off monitor reading stands for their high dpi screens. Personally I
think a 300 ppi version of this screen would be just killer, even if it didn't
do all the fancy scrolling and you just threw up pages on it which could stay
there with no additional power applied.

------
trurl
I was first intrigued, but when I saw the price I couldn't really see it being
all that useful. It is possible to buy a 4K display with a similar 150dpi
resolution for less.

So the only advantage I can see here is lower power consumption?

~~~
throwawaymsft
And readability. And only using power when making updates. Using a max of 2.5W
instead of 100W is a big deal. You can now power a monitor from your laptop or
phone.

Also, think about how things tend to work in the electronics industry. DVD
players were $1000 in the 90s.

~~~
Cthulhu_
They dropped in price because they were being built and sold in huge volume; I
don't really see that happening with this product. E-ink readers (and by
extension screens) were very promising five years ago, but then the iPad and
Android tablets came along and pretty much wiped that whole market out
overnight, disregarding readability and power consumption because apparently
that's not as strong a sales argument as people thought it would be.

I'd still like a screen like this though. I gathered I can convert my old
Kindle to an external screen with some custom firmware, I might do that.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Not convinced Kindle sales have been wiped out.

~~~
__Joker
My conjecture: Kindle sales is part of a ecosystem sale, rather than
standalone sale. There is definitely a segment for E-Ink display, but as a
standalone desktop seller it might be hard.

~~~
jkaunisv1
If they added a stand-alone text editor to Kindle, I would use it instead of a
laptop when I'm on the go. It already has a web browser and 3G.

The keyboard on the old model I have is good enough for typing down thoughts,
there's just nowhere to write unless you add comments to a book.

------
shna
After a long day at work, I get home with my eyes "burned". I sit on the couch
and the ceiling lamp hurts my eyes. I turn it off and can only stand the dim
light. I think this monitor is perfect for people like me. (Recently started
using f.lux, it's helping though)

~~~
frozenport
Probably won't help. We can be scientific about this:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22762257](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22762257)

    
    
        RESULTS:
    

Results suggested that reading on the two display types is very similar in
terms of both subjective and objective measures.

    
    
       CONCLUSIONS:
    

It is not the technology itself, but rather the image quality that seems
crucial for reading. Compared to the visual display units used in the previous
few decades, these more recent electronic displays allow for good and
comfortable reading, even for extended periods of time.

~~~
DanBC
Please do not use 4 spaces to indicate quoted text. Or, if you do, please make
sure you add line-breaks.

EDIT: using four spaces to indicate quoted text means mobile users have to
horizontally scroll the line of text in order to read it.

[http://imgur.com/v9gbR6m](http://imgur.com/v9gbR6m)

------
4ad
I wanted a display like this for years. In fact, I even did a lot of research
to build my own. The biggest hurdle was getting a manufacturer to sell me a
big-enough panel at reasonable cost. Absolutely nobody wanted to do anything
less than 1k units (understandable, I guess), and I wanted only a few units.

I hope they will make larger versions too. The refresh rate on this display is
pretty impressive, but I would be happy even with much slower refresh rate. My
needs are humble, I use Unix and Plan 9, and most of the time I write programs
in acme. I don't need scrolling, and I certainly don't need color.

I love how easy it is to read (for me) text on an e-ink display and how little
fatigue I get. Retina displays significantly improved the experience on
regular displays, but it's still significantly behind in the eye-strain
department.

~~~
aguki
> I wanted a display like this for years. In fact, I even did a lot of
> research to build my own. The biggest hurdle was getting a manufacturer to
> sell me a big-enough panel at reasonable cost. Absolutely nobody wanted to
> do anything less than 1k units (understandable, I guess), and I wanted only
> a few units.

This guy claiming access to 13.3" panels, and he quoted me $2800 for a single
13.3" dev kit along SDK when I PMed him several months back.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hwstartups/comments/2e5o61/i_have_e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/hwstartups/comments/2e5o61/i_have_easy_access_to_133_and_97_eink_screenssdk/)

~~~
walterbell
Sony has a 13" 150ppi e-ink display for $1000 direct.

------
PhoenixWright
Initially I thought this would work great for development but then I thought
of all the different colors in my IDE. Regardless I think this is an
interesting idea to reduce eyestrain when looking at code, even if imperfect.

~~~
noblethrasher
It could work if IDEs ever get richer typography.

I experimented with a monochromatic color scheme for my F# projects.
Basically, I wanted the code to look like a page from a beautifully typeset
math book. It got pretty close, but for want of italics, which VS does not
support.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Fortress?

I'm playing around with rich IDE typography right now (but with color _), it
especially pops out at higher DPIs.

_ [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/liveprogramming...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/liveprogramming/typography.aspx)

~~~
noblethrasher
Thanks… I actually got the idea to start using proportional typefaces from a
comment that you made.

Another thing that I tried was to extract each font variant into a separate
file, and then to force VS to use those explicitly for different code element
types, but that didn't work.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Cool. You might want to try a san serif font; serif fonts aren't really in
fashion right now :)

~~~
noblethrasher
It's funny, but for me languages have typographic affinities. Of the ones that
I regularly use:, F# feels like it should be Garamond, C# and JavaScript feel
fine in pretty much any monospace sans serif typeface, and VB is most
congruent with "fun" typefaces like comic sans (I don't mean that as a dig).

------
Rainymood
This is what I have literally been waiting for ever since I got my Kindle. I
really want a 13/15 inch laptop with an e-ink screen. It's just so much better
to look at, especially before bed.

~~~
_asummers
You should try f.lux [0]. When you're getting towards your bedtime, it turns
your blue light off or down, giving a much softer color on your monitor.

[0] [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

------
CPAhem
I would get one of them. Much of what I do on a second screen is just reading
manuals or patents.

------
ArtB
Is there an e-ink reader with a 8.5"x11"/A4 screen that'll display PDFs? All I
want is to be able to bring all my tech ebooks with me to work and be able to
look things up/brush up on things on the commute/flight etc.

~~~
WettowelReactor
Sony has one that comes close:

[https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/show-
digitalpaper/resource.sol...](https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/show-
digitalpaper/resource.solutions.bbsccms-assets-show-digitalpaper-
digitalpaper.shtml?PID=I:digitalpaper:digitalpaper)

~~~
jkestner
A little smaller, a lot cheaper: [http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-
Reader-3G-Global/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-
Reader-3G-Global/dp/B002GYWHSQ)

~~~
walterbell
How is the PDF reading experience?

~~~
vdp
It's actually quite good if you "root" the device and install koreader[1](the
original developer is the same guy who wrote the vnc viewer for kindle, that
was mentioned in this thread), or its librerator fork[2]. In contrast to
Amazon's practically unusable PDF reader, these open source projects support
custom zoom levels, 2-column mode for academic articles etc. Another option is
to use k2pdfopt[3].

[1]
[https://github.com/koreader/koreader](https://github.com/koreader/koreader)

[2]
[https://github.com/kai771/kindlepdfviewer/tree/librerator](https://github.com/kai771/kindlepdfviewer/tree/librerator)

[3] [http://www.willus.com/k2pdfopt/](http://www.willus.com/k2pdfopt/)

------
UncleChis
I've dreamed for this screen for a long time. I would love to have side-by-
side an E-ink screen for coding and reading papers and a normal screen for any
normal things that require color (e.g., videos) A related story: I got
terrible headache more than a year ago. My doctors could not figure it out.
Migraine, stress, etc. you name them! Nothing helps. Eventually I ended up
buying a pair of computer glasses and I've been wearing any time I look at
LCD-like screen: TV, computer, tablet. It's miracle, I don't experience that
type of headache ever since.

------
miles
Thanks to MobileRead users NiLuJe and hawhill, the Kindle can be used as a
second display:

[https://tinyapps.org/docs/e-ink-
monitor.html](https://tinyapps.org/docs/e-ink-monitor.html)

Here's one in action:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQvQx2ep1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQvQx2ep1o)

The refresh rate isn't really fast enough to use a mouse/trackpad comfortably,
but for keyboard-based work like vim, it is swell.

------
jamessantiago
I love the idea of an e-ink monitor. This would be a great performance display
for a headless server. Weather and news display connected to an arduino? Low
power systems that expend just enough power to display some information then
shutdown while allowing the display to retain its static display?

It might not be the most versatile of displays but use of this should really
be in the "right tool for the right job" mindset.

~~~
detaro
If you are looking for something for those purposes, some e-readers used
rootable android as their OS, which would make displaying custom stuff
relatively easy.

~~~
rtpg
do you know of which ones exactly? I was looking into using an old kindle for
such a think, but couldn't figure out a straightforward way of pushing data
onto it

~~~
ForHackernews
Kindle is one of the harder ones. The Barnes and Noble Nook is android-based
and easily rootable: [http://forum.xda-developers.com/nook-
touch](http://forum.xda-developers.com/nook-touch)

~~~
polshaw
NB it runs android 2.1 though. Is there even a VNC viewer that runs on an
android version _that_ old?

~~~
walterbell
For devices which do have a VNC viewer, is it possible to periodically (e.g.
every 15 mins) wake up the device, refresh the screen via VNC, then power off
or switch into very low power state running only the timer?

------
txu
If I don't care about syntax highlighting, it's definitely going to help ease
eye strain after programming for long hours.

~~~
moonchrome
you can have syntax highlighting in grayscale :|

------
technomancy
It says it connects as a display over USB... I wonder if this requires
specialized drivers or if there's a standard?

~~~
Someone
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayLink](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayLink),
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#USB_Type-C](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#USB_Type-C),
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-
Definition_Link](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-Definition_Link).
The latter, I think, uses USB connectors but not USB signalling. I also don't
know how well OSes support either of these.

It seems video interfacing remains an area of innovation, which means a)
getting a new type of connector on every computer you buy, and b) huge
confusion in the market for mere mortals (no, I don't know what a HDMI
connector looks like, and I don't know either whether it is better or worse
than displayport, thunderbolt, etc)

------
7952
I would love something like to work with Chromecast and display tabs from my
browser. Being able to hang a tab up around the house or office would be
endlessly useful. The problem with most devices that try to solve this problem
is that they try and create a new app ecosystem when it is completely
uneccessary to do so.

------
sun_jh
I think the best usage scenario for an e-ink screen is the portable devices
scenario, but I don't think 13.3" is made to be portable. And this monitor is
not touchable, so we can image a man holding the monitor in his left hand to
read, and a smart phone in the other hand to turn page(if the monitor can be
compatible with smart phone). And another thing I have to say is it's to
expensive for me. I can buy two e-ink readers with this price, one for me and
one for my wife so she won't complain to me how boring to look after a baby
all day. But the refresh rate really surprised me, and I hope the company can
do more market research for the next production.

------
agentultra
I'd get one of these or a device like it that can be oriented to an A4-ish
size. I'd just run a full-screen emacs session in it (and subsequently would
be forced to figure out how to highlight code with such a limited palette). I
really enjoy E-Ink displays for reading for any amount of time over LCDs; even
high-density panels (though they make it easier to read for longer periods
than their predecessors, E-Ink still wins due to limited color range and not
being back-lit by a thousand tiny suns).

Can't wait to see more of these on the market!

------
codeulike
This will keep its picture while the power is off, right? So it could be a
black and white 'canvas' that you hang in your lounge and change the picture
every now and then.

~~~
bamie9l
If it was to be a static(ish) picture could you not combine many smaller
displays and get the same effect?

------
minthd
In the past,the niche in the population who suffers headache/nausea/etc from
lcd refresh rate would have loved this.

But some lcd makers solved this, like viewsonic in[1], so this niche is gone.

[1][http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VA2455sm-SuperClear-
Flicker-...](http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VA2455sm-SuperClear-Flicker-Free-
ViewMode/dp/B00O23HKFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422263427&sr=8-1&keywords=ViewSonic+VA2455sm)

~~~
KaiserPro
Unless you have a rubbish backlight, I don't see how an LCD panel can flicker?
(actually I can see why, turn of dynamic contrast, and crank the brightness
up, turn off energy saving. That'll stop the PWN on the backlight)

The refresh rate of a panel is not what it can display, the only real
practical effect is on screen tearing. (I worked for a VFX company, trust me
I've tested it.)

Even really fast displays take 5 ms to get from grey-white-grey.

~~~
minthd
I'm talking about the PWM, and if you need to use PWM at 100% , for some it
would be much too bright.There are some options to correct it(contrast, or
apps like flux), but they usually really hurt color reproduction.And sometimes
even them don't lower brightness enough.

~~~
KaiserPro
If you stick with HP zr range of monitors, you'll not have that problem

------
stardotstar
Are there any tablets that offer E-ink display? I own a kindle and browsing
the internet is a big pain on the stock browser of the device

~~~
steveridout
The Onyx Boox T68 6.8 inch e-reader runs Android 4.0: [http://www.the-ebook-
reader.com/onyx-boox-t68.html](http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/onyx-
boox-t68.html)

~~~
mbrock
Have you tried using this as an ssh terminal? Saw they have a bigger version
too that also supports Bluetooth keyboards.

[https://onyx-boox.com/shop/onyx-
boox-m96-universe-97-inch-e-...](https://onyx-boox.com/shop/onyx-
boox-m96-universe-97-inch-e-ink-pearl-display-e-book-reader-google-play-ivona-
text-speech-bluetooth-4-0-low-energy-powered-android-4-0-4/)

Something like this could be a very, very cool development setup for me. I'm
interested if anyone has tried it and whether there are any downsides.

------
transfire
Unfortunately this technology is not quite there yet. Which makes me sad. A
few years ago I was very hopeful that Mirasol tech would be a game changer.
Until we get 13" flexible passive displays at low prices the reign and deluge
of real paper will continue.

------
MegaLeon
The refresh rate on that monitor looks absolutely fantastic. I am wondering
why the development of e-ink displays isn't pushing to get rid of it and
implement it some ultrabooks / chromebooks. Would make for some very long
lasting battery time.

------
jensen123
This monitor would make it a lot easier for me to fall asleep at night! The
bluish light from normal monitors supresses melatonin, and thus disturbs sleep
- making it hard to fall asleep at night, and hard to get up in the
mornings...

------
limaoscarjuliet
The refresh delay makes scrolling reminiscent of Matrix's white rabbit scene:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smwrw4sNCxE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smwrw4sNCxE)

~~~
the8472
Now all we need to do is to add some scanline filter to the browser and
illuminate it with green LEDs

------
gcdgcd
It is so expensive. Hope amazon will release a cheaper usb kindle monitor.

------
thomasfl
I've been looking for an e-ink like monitor for years. The bright light from
todays screens has a strong hypnotising effect, that ruins your concentration
and makes you more awake at night.

~~~
Cthulhu_
You can tone down the brightness/contrast for those, and/or install an
application like F.lux that changes the colour temperature based on the time
of day / season. I've been using that one for years now and I haven't had any
problems with eye strain or sleeplessness. Note that I don't remember if I
actually had problems with that before though.

------
nightwolf9ss
I have kindle ereader and pixel qi screen on a netbook, I cannot wait for
something like this, it would be very useful for me,many people have eye
problems with LCD screens.

------
sravfeyn
(semi-offtopic) Isn't there some kind of glass slab that turns any light
emitting display into a color e-ink like display? Isn't there a theoretical
model at least?

~~~
darkmighty
There isn't. You can try sensing the incoming light with some kind of
transparent light sensor matrix, like MIT's BiDi screen [1], which enables
mimicking a diffuse reflector (i.e. paper) under ambient lightning, but
there's no linear material that will do that.

[1]
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~mhirsch/bidi/bidiscreen.pdf](http://web.media.mit.edu/~mhirsch/bidi/bidiscreen.pdf)
\-- this prototype goes even further and can mimic the illumination of an
arbitrary 3D object, actually. Quite amazing.

------
qznc
Maybe there is a market among Harry Potter fans? Seems good enough to build a
gallery of animated paintings. That would be an awesome demo for Dasung Tech.

------
ja27
I still want something like a 11" or 24" e-ink panel in a photo frame for the
wall. Show a nice dashboard at times or rotate artwork on it.

~~~
luka-birsa
We offer a bunch of E-Ink digital singnage solutions which can be used as a
photo frame for the wall in sizes between 9.7" and 32". Check out
[http://www.visionect.com/technology/](http://www.visionect.com/technology/)

~~~
neindanke
You say you offer, do you mean you have products that we can buy today? If so,
what is the price for your 32" product and can we see detailed specs and a
youtube video of it in action?

~~~
neindanke
Hmm... I'm guessing the lack of response means that by "offer", you meant you
"can" develop such a product in future.

------
alexhektor
hm. have it be powered by your mobile phone and maybe add touch input?
Battery, CPU + touch input with streaming from any mobile device to it would
also be nice, not sure if this could be made responsive enough, though.

------
Animats
It looks like it accurately reproduces the visual experience of bad newspaper
printing on cheap paper.

------
DiabloD3
If they can produce a color one that is 65" or larger, then I'll buy it.

~~~
jacquesm
23 bits and 61.7" to go then.

~~~
Dylan16807
This screen has at least 3-4 bits and color in 15 is good enough for a lot of
uses.

